# First Whitefish Tonight



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anybody run waxies/salmon eggs under bobbers at Muskegon or no?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Does anybody run waxies/salmon eggs under bobbers at Muskegon or no?


I've never seen this done in Muskegon. I believe Steinfishski might though...


----------

